# Pumpkin recipes and tips wanted...



## meltingpotmama (Sep 21, 2006)

Do any of you have any pumpkin recipes beside just pies?


----------



## candelbc (Sep 21, 2006)

I make a Pumpkin Fudge that is pretty popular around the Holidays.. Another favorite is a Pumpkin Cream Cheese dip, perfect for dipping Gingersnaps!

-Brad


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 21, 2006)

I love pumpkin cheesecake and pumpkin cake roll filled with a cream cheese mixture.


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's one that sounded really good - Pumpkin Crunch Cake:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/pumpkin-crunch-cake-2722.html?highlight=pumpkin+crunch+cake

Also, I love pumpkin ravioli (with sage & nutmeg and a cream sauce). I wish I had the recipe!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 21, 2006)

Pumpkin Crem Brulee with candied ginger. And I too love pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## meltingpotmama (Sep 21, 2006)

These sound great!  Anyone got any sort of recipe for pumpkin bread?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 21, 2006)

*This is TNT wonderful*

courtesy of mish:

Pumpkin Flan with Brown Sugar Crust

1/2 cup brown sugar 
5 eggs 
1 cup pumpkin puree 
2/3 cup granulated sugar 
Dash of salt 
2 teaspoons cinnamon 
2 cups milk 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 

Preheat oven to 250 degrees.

Sprinkle the bottom of 8 half-cup ramekins or other single-serving size baking dishes with half of the brown sugar.

In a mixer, beat the eggs. Add pumpkin puree, granulated sugar, salt and cinnamon. Stir in the milk, cream and vanilla extract.

Pour mixture into baking dishes. Set baking dishes into a large baking pan. Fill the pan with water so that it reaches halfway up the sides of the flan dishes. Bake for 1 hour. Remove from oven. 

Remove flans from water or they will continue to cook. Allow to cool for at least 15 minutes. You can prepare the flan up to this point ahead of time, even the day before. Refrigerate.

Heat oven to broil. Sprinkle the flans with the remaining brown sugar and pop under broiler for a couple of minutes or until nicely browned. Serves 8.


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

Here are a couple of really tasty sounding pumpkin breads
that Filus posted years ago:


PUMPKIN CRANBERRY BREAD
Yield: 2 loaves

3/4 c. butter or margarine, softened
2 c. sugar
3 eggs
1 can (15 oz.) solid-pack pumpkin
1-1/2 tsp. grated orange peel
3-1/2 c. flour
2 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 c. chopped walnuts
1 c. chopped fresh or frozen cranberries

In a mixing bowl, cream butter and sugar. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add pumpkin and orange peel; mix well (mixture will appear curdled).
Combine the next 5 ingredients; add to pumpkin mixture, beating on low speed just until moistened. Fold in walnuts and cranberries. Pour into two greased 8-in. x 4-in. x 2-in. loaf pans. Bake at 350º for 65-75 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing to wire racks.



DELICIOUS PUMPKIN BREAD

5 eggs
1-1/4 cups vegetable oil
1 can (15 oz.) solid-pack pumpkin
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups sugar
2 pkgs.(3 oz. each) cook-and-serve vanilla pudding mix
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt

In a mixing bowl, beat the eggs. Add oil and pumpkin; beat until smooth.
Combine remaining ingredients; gradually beat into pumpkin mixture.

Pour batter into 5 greased 5x2-1/2x2 inch loaf pans. Bake at 325 degrees for50-55 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes; remove from pans to wire racks to cool completely.

Bread may also be baked in 2 greased 8x4x2 inch loaf pans for 75-80 minutes.


----------



## meltingpotmama (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for those, guys!


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 21, 2006)

Pumpkin Soup (My sons favorite)

Sautee an onion in about 1/2 stick of butter until soft, add 2 big tablespoons of flour and cook about 1 minute.  Wisk in 2 cups of chicken broth and 1 cup of milk.  Heat until thickened and then add 1 can of pumpkin, or 1 1/2 cups fresh cooked and pureed pumpkin.  Salt, pepper and nutmeg to taste.

I've made this with canned and fresh.  It's better with fresh, but more trouble.


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh, Carolelaine! That sounds so tasty!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 21, 2006)

meltingpotmama said:
			
		

> Do any of you have any pumpkin recipes beside just pies?


 
Hi Meltingpot! Welcome to DC!!

I have a recipe for a pumpkin beer, but that's probably not what you were looking for, huh?   (I'm sure this comes as no surprise to the rest of the DC'ers!)

Everything else is pretty much pie type recipes. 

John


----------



## EatWell (Sep 21, 2006)

*This pumpkin has heart*

Tasty tart. Here's a link to the recipe on TheLoveBite:

http://www.thelovebite.com/recipes/sweet_stuff/pumpkin_molasses_tart/

I think there's one for pumpkin ravioli there as well. I'll take a look.

Mark


----------



## EatWell (Sep 21, 2006)

*Here's the ravioli*

I've had this...it's incredible. Not too heavy, but heavy enough. A nice white wine to go with it and you're set.
Mark

http://www.thelovebite.com/recipes/the_main_event/truffled_pumpkin_ravioli/


----------



## Lynan (Sep 21, 2006)

Pumpkin Gnocchi with Brown Sage Butter is delicious!

I love Pumpkin Soup too and my recipe goes like this:

Fry some finely chopped white onions in butter until soft. Add curry powder/paste to taste and cook for 2 minutes or fragrant. Throw in lots of roughly chopped peeled pumpkin, cover with a good stock ( chicken, beef or vegetable) and simmer until pumpkin is very soft. Puree with stick blender or in batches in the processor. Return to pot and add as much coconut milk as you think you need!! Reheat soup but do not boil. Serve with a drizzle of coconut cream/milk on top and a scattering of chopped cilantro. Goes well with Indian flatbread like naan.

It is imperative that the pumpkin used for soup is very tasty so I always cut a piece off the pumpkin and microwave then taste it to make sure it is fine. Your soup will only ever be as good as the pumpkin tasted!


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

Great recipe for ravs, Mark - thanks!!


----------



## philso (Sep 21, 2006)

well, is it a pie?  umm, yes, but...

pumpkin quiche can be quite nice. 

mashed pumpkin with 3 or 4 eggs, cream (milk, sourcream, yoghurt?) & salt and pepper.
maybe with a layer of browned, sliced onions on the bottom and topped with thick slices of slab bacon and dollops of boursin (sp?) cheese.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is a really good Pumpkin and Black Bean Chili that I have made several times - It's become tradition to make it Halloween evening.  People know there is something different but they just don't know what!


----------



## FraidKnot (Sep 30, 2006)

*Pumpkin Soup!*



			
				meltingpotmama said:
			
		

> Do any of you have any pumpkin recipes beside just pies?



Pumpkin Soup is pretty darned good.  You can use canned pumpkin (not the pie filling stuff, just plain pumpkin) or you can de-seed and clean a regular pumpkin (sugar pumpkins, small & compact, not the large jack-o-lantern type).  Using fresh pumpkin, peel it (a challenge!) cube it and boil the pieces about 20 minutes until tender.  Drain and let cool.  Otherwise, use 2 cans of plain pumpkin.  Add the cubed pumpkin to 4 cups of chicken or vegetable stock or broth, adding water as needed.  Season with salt, generously.  At this point I also add a dash of freshly grated nutmeg and about 1/2 tsp. ginger powder and cayenne pepper to taste.  Cover and simmer 25-30 minutes to allow the flavours to mesh.  Use a stick blender to puree the soup or puree it in batches in a food processor or blender until smooth.  For fun you can top this with toasted pumpkin seeds.  Serves 8


----------



## Shunka (Sep 30, 2006)

I make a soup with fresh pumpkin similar to what FraidKnot (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/jills-roasted-butternut-squash-soup-27406.html) does in her roasted butternut squash recipe. Makes it easier and you don't have to try to peel it before roasting it. I use sage and thyme instead of tarragon though.


----------



## mish (Sep 30, 2006)

meltingpotmama said:
			
		

> Do any of you have any pumpkin recipes beside just pies?


 
Are you using canned or fresh pumpkin? One of my favorites is squash-filled ravioli with a butter sage sauce... but pumpkin would be a good sub. (The recipe is posted on the Food Network site.) If you don't make your own ravioli dough, you can use won ton skins. A few other topping ideas - for a pasta main dish, top the pumpkin ravioli with heated pesto sauce and a little half n half. For a dessert ravioli, top with chocolate sauce and mint (if you like). If you're using fresh pumpkin, an extra treat is toasting the seeds.  If I had an ice-cream maker/machine I would experiment with pumpkin ice cream.


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 5, 2006)

Here are a few I collected a while back. Hope you enjoy them.  I LOVE the double layer pie.   

Chris

---------- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Fak Thong Sung-Khaya (Custard in Pumpkin)
 Categories: Thai
      Yield: 6 Servings

      1 sm Pumpkin
      3    Eggs; well-beaten
    1/2 c  Sugar, brown
      1 pn Salt
      1 cn Coconut milk (14oz)

   Select a very small pumpkin, cut off the top, remove seeeds and most of
  the soft pulp. In a bowl, mix the beaten eggs, sugar, salt and coconut milk
  and stir until blended. Pour the mixture into the pumpkin, replace top, and
  cook in bamboo steamer until the custard is set ... about 40 minutes.

-----

---------- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Pumpkin White Chip Macadamia Bars
 Categories: Cookies, Holiday, Gift
      Yield: 48 Servings

      2 c  Flour, all-purpose
      2 ts Ground cinnamon
      1 ts Ground cloves
      1 ts Baking soda
      1 c  Butter or margarine; soften-
           -ed
    1/2 c  Granulated sugar
    1/2 c  Brown sugar
      1 c  Pumpkin, solid-pack (15
           -or 16 oz can)
      1    Egg
      2 ts Vanilla extract
      2 c  White morsels; divided
    2/3 c  Macadamia nuts; chopped

  Combine flour, cinnamon, cloves and baking soda in small bowl.  Beat butter
  and sugars in large mixer bowl until creamy.  Beat in pumpkin, egg and
  vanilla until blended; gradually beat in flour mixture.  Stir in 1 1/2 cups
  of the morsels (white chocolate chips) and the nuts. Spread into greased 15
  1/2 x 10 1/2  inch jelly-roll pan.

  Bake in preheat 350 F.  oven for 18 to 22 minutes or until a wooden pick
  inserted in the center comes out clean.  Cool in pan on wire rack. Place
  remaining morsels in a heavy-duty plastic bag. Microwave on medium-high
  (70% power) for about 45 seconds; knead. Then microwave for 10-second
  intervals, kneading until smooth.  Cut tiny corner from bag; squeeze to
  drizzle over top of cookies. Cut into 48 bars.

  From:  Libby Pumpkin ad, 10/95

-----

---------- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Pecan Glanzed Pumpkin Pie
 Categories: Desserts, Pies
      Yield: 1 Pie

      2 ea Eggs
      1 cn Pumpkin (16 oz)
      1 cn Pet evap. Milk (12 oz)
      1 c  Brown sugar, divided
      2 ts Pumpkin pie spice
      1 ea Deep dish pie crust shell
           (or 2 ea regular pie crust)
      1 c  Pecan pieces
      2 tb Butter, melted

  Preheat oven and baking sheet to 375.  In large bowl using a wire whisk,
  whisk together eggs, pumpkin, evaporated milk, 3/4 cup sugar and pumpkin
  pie spice.  Recrimp edge of deep dish crust only to stand 1/2 inch above
  rim.  Place frozen pie crust on preheated baikinsg sheet. Pour filling into
  crust.  Bake 30 minutes (20 minutes for regualr crust). In samll bowl,
  combine remaining 1/4 cup sugar, pecans and melted butter. Crumble over top
  of partially baked pie. Bake an additional 20-30 minutes, or until knife
  inserted in the center comes out clean.

-----

---------- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Double Layer Pumpkin Pie
 Categories: Pies, Holiday, Desserts
      Yield: 8 Servings

      4 oz PHILADELPHIA BRAND Cream
           Cheese, softened*
      1 tb Milk or half-and half
      1 tb Sugar
  1 1/2 c  Thawed COOL WHIP Whipped
           Topping
      1    KEEBLER Ready Crust Graham
           Cracker Pie Crust (6 oz)
      1 c  Cold milk or half-and-half
      1    16-oz can pumpkin
      2 pk (4-serving size) JELL-O
           Vanilla Flavor Instant
           Pudding & Pie Filling
      1 ts Ground cinnamon
    1/2 ts Ground ginger
    1/4 ts Ground cloves

  MIX cream cheese, 1 tablespoon milk and sugar in large bowl with wire whisk
  until smooth.  Gently stir in whipped topping.  Spread on bottom of crust.

  POUR 1 cup cold milk into bowl.  Add pumpkin, pudding mixes and spices.
  Beat with wire whisk until well mixed.  (Mixture will be thick.) Spread
  over cream cheese layer.

  REFRIGERATE 4 hours or until set.  Garnish with additional whipped topping,
  if desired.  Store leftover pie in refrigerator.

  *Helpful Hint: Soften cream cheese in microwave on HIGH 15 to 20 seconds.

  Double Layer Pecan Pumpkin Pie:  Stir 1/4 cup toasted chopped pecans into
  cream cheese mixture.  Spread on bottom of crust.  Continue as above.

  For highest quality use products as listed. Do not substitute.

  Taken out of Sunday 11/12/95 Coupons

-----

---------- Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.04

      Title: Pumpkin Cheesecake
 Categories: Cake, Vegetables
      Yield: 1 Servings

-----------------------------BARB DAY, GWHP32A-----------------------------

-------------------------------FOR THE CRUST-------------------------------
  1 1/2 c  Gingersnap crumbs
      6 tb Unsalted butter; softened
    1/4 c  Confectioners' sugar

------------------------------FOR THE FILLING------------------------------
  3 1/4 c  Sugar
  1 1/2 c  Pumpkin; pureed
     10    Egg yolks
      3 lg Eggs
      2 tb Cinnamon
           Crystallized ginger;
           - 3 pieces, minced
      1 ts Mace
      1 ts -Salt
      3 lb Cream cheese; softened
    1/4 c  Heavy cream
      2 tb Cornstarch
      1 ts Lemon extract
      1 ts Vanilla

   MAKING THE CRUST: Generously butter a 12" springform pan.  In a food
  processor or a blender, in batches, blend the crushed gingersnap crumbs,
  the butter and the confectioners' sugar. Press the mixture onto the bottom
  of the springform pan, tamping it down well and chill the crust for 30
  minutes. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.  Bake the crust in the middle
  of the oven for 10 minutes.  Transger the pan to a rack and let the crust
  cool.
   MAKING THE FILLING: Increase the oven temperature to 475 degrees F. In a
  bowl combine 2 cups of the sugar with the pumpkin puree. Lightly beat 6 of
  the egg yolks and stir them into the pumpkin mixture with the cinnamon,
  crystallized ginger, mace and salt. In a large bowl, cream together the
  cream cheese and the remaining 1 1/4 cups of the sugar. Add the whole eggs
  and the remaining 4 egg yolks, one at a time, beating well after each
  addition. Beat in the heavy cream, cornstarch, lemon extract, and vanilla
  and fold the pumpkin mixture into the cream cheese mixture.

-----


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 7, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Pumpkin Soup (My sons favorite)
> 
> Sautee an onion in about 1/2 stick of butter until soft, add 2 big tablespoons of flour and cook about 1 minute. Wisk in 2 cups of chicken broth and 1 cup of milk. Heat until thickened and then add 1 can of pumpkin, or 1 1/2 cups fresh cooked and pureed pumpkin. Salt, pepper and nutmeg to taste.
> 
> I've made this with canned and fresh. It's better with fresh, but more trouble.


 
Sounds really good but I'm having trouble thinking what I would serve this with?  What do you serve with it?


----------



## cjs (Nov 7, 2006)

"  Anyone got any sort of recipe for pumpkin bread?" - yes, I posted this somewhere on the forum, but can't find it... this was in the Baltimore Sun paper a year or so ago - it's a (as they say) TNT recipe that has become a family and neighborhood favorite!!


* Exported from MasterCook *
                      Glazed Chocolate Pumpkin Loaf

  3 1/3           cups  flour
  3               cups  granulated sugar
  2              tsps.  baking soda
  1               tsp.  each: cinnamon -- nutmeg
  4                     eggs -- lightly beaten
  2               cups  canned pure pumpkin
  1                cup  vegetable oil
     2/3           cup  water
     1/2           cup  chopped nuts
  4             ounces  semi-sweet chocolate -- melted
                        Glaze:
  1 1/2           cups  confectioners' sugar -- sifted
  4             Tbsps.  cold water -- (4 to 6)
  1              ounce  semi-sweet chocolate -- melted
  2              tsps.  hot water -- (2 to 4)

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees. Combine flour, sugar, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt in a large bowl; set aside. Whisk together eggs, pumpkin, oil and water in a medium bowl. Stir into the flour mixture; mix just until blended. Fold in the nuts.

2. Transfer 2 cups of the batter to a small bowl, stir in the melted chocolate. Spoon half of the remaining plain batter into the two greased and floured 9-by-5-inch loaf pans; spoon half the chocolate batter over the top of each pan. Spoon remaining plain batter evenly over the chocolate batter in each pan. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean and dry, about 1 hour, 10 minutes. Cool in pans on a wire rack 10 minutes; remove from pan to cool completely on wire rack.

3. For glaze, mix confectioners' sugar and cold water in a small bowl until the right drizzling consistency. Transfer half of the mixture to a separate bowl. Stir in chocolate and enough of the hot water to make the right consistency for drizzling. Drizzle white and chocolate glazes in a zigzag pattern on each loaf.


----------

